# EdgeFest 2011



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Was anyone out at Edgefest? I played Saturday afternoon @ 2pm on the main stage. Pretty solid crowd.

Here's a photo and a video of us playing:

[video=youtube;vaV7-G3hFF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaV7-G3hFF8[/video]


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats! I'd love to play Edgefest! You guys are getting some serious attention these days


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice man! Good to see some of us out of the basement


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice gig. It must have been tough being all crammed in there like sardines on that little stage though. 

:banana:


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Nice gig. It must have been tough being all crammed in there like sardines on that little stage though.
> 
> :banana:


Haha, Our riser was actually set up IN FRONT of A Perfect Circle and Rise Against's risers.

I've been using my Line6 G50 wireless setup for the last 5-6 shows now. It's been nice on these bigger festival stages (Burlington Sound of Music, Boonstock) to be able to run around and jump up on things.

When the summer is over and we're back to playing regular club sized stages, I don't think i'll be using the wireless.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> Nice gig. It must have been tough being all crammed in there like sardines on that little stage though.
> 
> :banana:


Oh man, I wish I had that kind of space. Hell, I wish I could stand in one spot and turn in a full circle without hitting PA cabs, the bassist's headstock, etc.

Congrats, Mike!


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Are you playing harmonics with an E-Bow? Sounds awesome anyway. 

That crowd is immense! I can't imagine what that must be like. Congrats.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Fader said:


> Are you playing harmonics with an E-Bow? Sounds awesome anyway.
> 
> That crowd is immense! I can't imagine what that must be like. Congrats.


That's just the way the ebow sounds. Sometimes it oscillates to the higher harmonic tone, on the record it's all lower pitched, it's kind of unpredictable.

Thanks everyone, we were all pretty stoked to be playing to such a huge crowd.

Next milestone for us will be at Rock On The Range in Winnipeg, Alice in Chains are the headliners! I wish I had a chance to meet James Iha though!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

How are you liking your G50? Our rhythm guitarist is thinking of getting one.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Budda said:


> How are you liking your G50? Our rhythm guitarist is thinking of getting one.


The G50 has been great.

The first time I used it, the pack was strapped too close to the my guitar, and it actually knocked against it causing it to cut out (I think the batteries must have shifted). I changed where it sits on my strap now, and have it firmly secured, I haven't had a single issue with it since then.

My sound guy said he could notice a difference in the tone I was getting, but I haven't noticed much change, maybe a slight change, but nothing huge. I think the trade off of having the freedom to move about the stage is worth it if you ask me.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Good work outta ya' Mike! Song choice was excellent - very "festival-ish" feel to it. Nice to work off the energy from a crowd that size, huh?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I love your band.. I just haven't been able to get to your shows.... dang.....


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> I love your band.. I just haven't been able to get to your shows.... dang.....


Thanks a lot man!
We're in Barrie this Thursday July 14th: The Reason @ Mansion Nightclub | Facebook
And Wolfstock in Peterborough August 28th: The Reason @ Beavermead Park w/ The Trews | Facebook


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

gtone said:


> Good work outta ya' Mike! Song choice was excellent - very "festival-ish" feel to it. Nice to work off the energy from a crowd that size, huh?


Thanks! We were pretty limited to what we could play, I think we only had a 35 minute set. Our singer usually plays acoustic for one song, which we pulled to simplify the setup time (despite that, right before we went on, his in ear rig crapped out on him, which is why he was struggling a bit, but I think he pulled it together pretty well). During the bridge of the acoustic song, we usually break into a cover of Fleetwood Mac - Dreams as well.

Who else did you see that day? Our drummer plays in Monster Truck.

It's crazy, the bill at Edgefest was fantastic, because it was pretty much all the bands that we've been touring with in the last 12 months. Hollerado, Dinosaur Bones, The Arkells, Monster Truck, Gentlemen Husbands, The Sheepdogs. We've all become really good friends over the last year, so backstage at Edgefest was a huge party with all of us bro-ing down. It was probably the highlight of this year for me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I love me some Monster Truck, and found out the drummer bit last night!

I'd love to go wireless but I have some gear to pay off first.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Budda said:


> I love me some Monster Truck, and found out the drummer bit last night!
> 
> I'd love to go wireless but I have some gear to pay off first.


I jumped on the wireless train whhen L&M had their 6mos no interest deal going on


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Nicely done!

I hope to get one before Christmas rolls around.


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Mike, when did you end up in The Reason anyway? I thought you played in that Birds of Wales bands from TO? How did that transition happen?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I just saw pic for Aggression 2006 and The Reason is on it! Had no idea they've been around for that long.


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

The Reason has been going since what, 03/04? And they were Sewing With Nancie beforehand.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Budda said:


> I just saw pic for Aggression 2006 and The Reason is on it! Had no idea they've been around for that long.


Yeah man, long time. Even far before that.



KujaSE said:


> The Reason has been going since what, 03/04? And they were Sewing With Nancie beforehand.


Yeah, the Reason started in 2003.. Before that, a few of the guys played in a pop punk band called Sewing With Nancie.



KujaSE said:


> Hey Mike, when did you end up in The Reason anyway? I thought you played in that Birds of Wales bands from TO? How did that transition happen?


I started playing with the Reason in August 2010. I was playing with BOW up until then, I really needed a change of styles of music, and I had the opportunity.

I grew up with a few of the members in the Reason, going to their shows in previous bands, and was actually running their website, and doing t-shirt designs for them for a little while.
We've always kept in touch, and last summer they were looking for a new guitar player.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

We just announced we're playing The Edge's Sausage Fest with Public Enemy, The Sheepdogs, and The Salads.

It's a free ticket, but you have to 'win'

enter here: 102.1 The Edge - Sausagefest!


----------

